# Adam Audio T8V or Yamaha HS8?



## AndrewColley (Mar 9, 2021)

I am having a REALLY hard time deciding which ones to go with, I compose primarily orchestral music with sample libraries from Spitfire and VSL, all kinds of stuff though, the T8Vs seem to have more definition but aren't completely flat, the Yamaha's apparently are more flat and have a better reputation and such. Help me out I guess? lol
Thanks!

-AC


----------



## Instrugramm (Mar 10, 2021)

AndrewColley said:


> I am having a REALLY hard time deciding which ones to go with, I compose primarily orchestral music with sample libraries from Spitfire and VSL, all kinds of stuff though, the T8Vs seem to have more definition but aren't completely flat, the Yamaha's apparently are more flat and have a better reputation and such. Help me out I guess? lol
> Thanks!
> 
> -AC


You pretty much summed up what I would tell you. If you want to mix/master you should go with the T7Vs as they're the most neutral V series speakers (if you absolutely want Adams). The T8Vs aren't far from party speakers tbh.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 2, 2022)

AndrewColley said:


> I am having a REALLY hard time deciding which ones to go with, I compose primarily orchestral music with sample libraries from Spitfire and VSL, all kinds of stuff though, the T8Vs seem to have more definition but aren't completely flat, the Yamaha's apparently are more flat and have a better reputation and such. Help me out I guess? lol
> Thanks!
> 
> -AC


Hi Andrew, can you share what you went with and how it's working for you? IO used to have the HS8 and loved them, I could drove them and the bass didn't need a sub (to my ear). And quieter they seem to have a clear image. But I sold them and replaced with a pair of HS5 for due to space and budget.

I've been look at Adams to upgrade, but which ones? Or Focal Alpha 8 also have great reviews. So it's early in the quest but I'm interested in what others are doing.

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## ptram (Jun 2, 2022)

I got the T8V as secondary speakers, and I like them very much. They go really down, even if the declared extreme lows (down to 33Hz) are quite 'fragile'. It's easy to mix contrabasses with them, since they remain clear.

After some days of 'breaking' them up, I would say that the sound stage is quite good. As a comparison I only have the Mackie HR824 mk1 at my studio, so all I can say that against them the center image is not as strong.

As with the older S2, the voice register is transparent. The highs are not fatiguing. I wouldn't call them particularly 'open', but enough so. Not boxy, even if still somehow 'confined'.

Incredible value for the price.

Paolo


----------

